# Ummmm Russian Watch Anybody?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ebay item no 8906515536










Not in front of the kids!!!!!!

Perhaps this is what missing from your adverts Roy?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Oops, looks like someone has hacked the Vostock Inc site (thats where that image is linked to).

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought that but look at the Q+A at the bottom?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I thought that but look at the Q+A at the bottom?










Now that's diffrent. As for Roy selling his watches like this I look forward to his comments


----------

